# Wintertime on Blackwater



## j_purdy (Oct 9, 2007)

I was curious about this winter around the riverfront in Milton. I know at night they have the lights on there, and I was wondering if there is a decent speck bite around there or the train trestle. I'd be fishing from a yak, and would use live shrimp, live finger mullet, and gulps. I'm just looking for a little input from those of you that have more experience in this regard. Thanks for the replies, gents. Tight lines.

-Jason


----------

